
Microscopic computers: The wires of the future may be made of molecules - MindGods
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-microscopic-wires-future-molecules.html
======
mikecoles
Current wires aren't made of molecules? Sounds like a Monster Cable marketing
plan.

